# How much $$$ did you spend on listening to music in 2022?



## Hogwash (5 mo ago)

The accounting for my listening hobby in 2022 is as follows:

1. Gear -- 2022 was a major year for updating my AV equipment. $300 for new speakers with $1,200 for a used lifestyle system and $100 for a new hi-res streaming box. Also purchased a used CD player for $5. 

2. Subscriptions -- $120 for Spotify. 

3. Compact Discs -- $20 at the library sale scored 20 albums (with a couple of these being box sets)

4. Concert tickets -- $100 to attend four concerts but three of them were free shows. 

Grand total: $1,845.00 

2023 should be a less expensive year to feed my listening habit. I have no intention of buying new gear for the next couple of years. I might spring for a vintage SACD player to replace the $5 CD player but this would be a garage sale or thrift store type of purchase so I'm not budgeting for it. I intend to subscribe to the Apple Classical Music service for at least one year after it launches but there's no guarantee it'll be made available in 2023. I'll probably buy less than $100 worth of CDs in 2023 but more than $200 worth of concert tickets. 

How much do you estimate you've spent on listening to music in 2022?


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

No concert tickets, no subscriptions (magazines, streaming, whatever), no hardware, probably less than 100 euro on CD's (online bargains, thrift shops). 

Basically living off investments in previous years - from the mid eighties until about ten years ago I spent hundreds of euros each month on CD's.


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

I spent nothing except for the TC subscription.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Four concerts which cost about 65-75 dollars each. 

Zero dollars for streaming services.

800 big ones for a new Marantz CD player. 

Way too much for CDs. Probably over a thousand dollars. But it helps support my local record store, online retailers, and most importantly, musical artists and record companies.


----------



## mbhaub (Dec 2, 2016)

CDs, magazines, Spotify, new gear, tickets, and if I include travel to hear live concerts in Colorado and Boston, probably some $10k. I'm spending the kids' inheritance.


----------



## Nate Miller (Oct 24, 2016)

I spent a couple hundred on CDs and another couple hundred on scores.. 

Like Art said, I'm living off the investments I made in previous years.

but I did buy a new digital piano, many sets of strings for guitars, basses, violins and whatnot as well as a new violin bow. that's where my money all goes. When ever I have some extra money, I always spend it on music gear before I have to hand it over to the wolves that come calling every month to take the last scraps of meat off my bones


----------



## prlj (10 mo ago)

A little bit for TC.

A little bit more for Apple Music.

Went to a bunch of concerts, and 4 times as many rehearsals, but was lucky enough to get paid to do all that. 

I think, in the end, I owe more $$$ to the industry that's been so rewarding to me.


----------



## CnC Bartok (Jun 5, 2017)

starthrower said:


> Four concerts which cost about 65-75 dollars each.
> 
> Zero dollars for streaming services.
> 
> ...


About the same as you, except in pounds (about the same as a dollar these days) and the Marantz was a couple of years ago.....


----------



## Chat Noir (4 mo ago)

The only major expense was a ticket for a chamber music festival, but that was only €30. The only other expense has been my ordinary internet connection, which I would have anyway. I have a lot of physical albums, so that's not a concern. I have a good hi-fi connected to internet and there's a great deal of free listening available.


----------



## Chilham (Jun 18, 2020)

1. Gear - zero. The new iPhone with enhanced memory that was bought by my company had nothing whatsoever with it's ability to store my iTunes playlists. Nothing! Okay? 🤫

2. Subscriptions - TC sub

3. Apple (iTunes as I can't stream) - I purchased 1,251 "items", some single movements when I bought just a single work, some whole albums. I'm guessing something like £3,500-£4,000 😲, and £7.20 on eBay after a CD bargain tip-off my Merl .

4. Concert tickets - £250 for La Nozze di Figaro at Glyndebourne (spectacular!) for my wife's birthday . I wish I'd spent a little more and hung around in Barcelona last month to see Isabelle Faust at Palau de la Música Catalana. Next time.


----------



## PaulFranz (May 7, 2019)

An Oscar Natzka CD set, an online Robert Weede album purchase, a José de Trévi CD, some Andrew Macpherson Scottish songs, the rest of Treigle's online Susannah, an Engelbert Humperdinck show in Vegas with the wife, a pair of SD cards for phone and computer because of the library overflow...I dunno, $200-$300.

I try to spend $0, but some stuff is just too hard to find.


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

With gigs, streaming, CDs and downloads quite a bit of money. But what else am I going to spend my money on? Music is my main hobby. Other than that it was having work done on my guitars (still more music). 🎻 🎼🎸


----------



## dko22 (Jun 22, 2021)

concerts mainly --probably around 8 during the year. Someone has to support them otherwise they'll cease to exist and I don't go to that many. I buy very few CD's these days (though I finally decided it was ridiculous that I didn't own the greatest performances of the greatest symphonic cycle, namely Jochum/Dresden's Bruckner and paid a pittance to rectify that) I never buy digital downloads.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

CDs only - throughout the year I spent just shy of £200 on Amazon marketplace. This includes non-classical.


----------



## Waehnen (Oct 31, 2021)

Joining TC has meant spending around 100€/month per digital albums, occasionally up to 200€. Still, I cannot regret any of it because what I have purchased are part of a true treasure of the humankind.

Next week we will go to a ballet abroad, it is our winter holiday. But that is doing something meaningful with a person so very dear to me. Both of us work hard and enjoy art and culture. So no regrets!


----------



## Malx (Jun 18, 2017)

Too much.....


----------



## Mark Dee (Feb 16, 2021)

Gear - £40 total - Bluetooth transmitter/receiver and new headphones.
Vinyl - about £50 (£1 each from charity shops)
CDs - about £30 (25p up to 50p each from charity shops)
Downloads - about £10 (all from classicselectworld.com)
Subs - zilch (Idagio free sub, Spotify free sub, Accuradio is free anyway!)

Being the only one in a household of 3 who is earning, I have to cut my cloth accordingly.


----------



## perempe (Feb 27, 2014)

11 Hungarian Radio SO tickets * 2EUR (800HUF)
remaining 6 BFO concerts (Doráti season pass with 50% discount -> about 6/9*61.5EUR)
6 Hungarian National PO tickets * 4.5EUR (1800HUF)
Czech Philharmonic tickets 2 * 500 Kč (2 concerts)
SWR Symphonieorchester in Konzerthaus 28EUR
Wiener Symphoniker in Musikverein 24EUR (on the following night)
I plan to go to opera dress rehearsals as well (~5EUR).


----------

